# 1930's "KANGAROO" - TRACK BIKE



## corbettclassics (Mar 17, 2022)

*Rarely seen today is an early Track bike named the "Kangaroo".  If I remember correctly it was called the "Hollywood Kangaroo".*

_Offered to me for sale but I passed on it._


----------



## alexander55 (Apr 23, 2022)

I’ve never seen nor heard of this brand. Any other information of where/who made them?


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 23, 2022)

Sorry Ron as I don't know much about this bike. It was offered to me so I went and looked at it and passed. Bike is long gone now.


----------

